# Anti-social Husky



## Booga (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi everyone. 
I joined today after searching for information this morning. Today was the last straw.
I adpoted a 6 year old Male Siberian Husky. He wasn't fed well, because when I adopted him, he had several hot spots. He was raised with another dog until a 1 1/2 years ago and the other dog died. I have heard that Booga (my new dog) had gotten loose and attacked another dog. The other dog required stitches.
I've been trying to train him myself. He sits, but doesn't stay, heel or lay down. I use a choke chain because this dog weighs 70 lbs. I'm very consistant with commands, try to keep them to one word, praise when earned etc.
My MAIN problem is: He attacks other dogs. I've been walking him for two weeks now. He wasn't leashed train either. He pretty much is now. He'll come up to me, sit up and wait for me to put the choke chain on him. We've walked by other dogs behind fences. He makes a bee-line for the fence. At first, I would yank the chain and command NO. Then, I slowly started letting him inch up to the fence to smell the other dog(s). Booga seemed friendly. We went up to a bitpull behind a fence. She was very sweet, waging her tail, she was NOT threatening at all. Booga went up to the fence, smell her and just jumped and barked at her. Once he slipped out of the chain and ran towards 2 Chows behind a fence. His was snarling, teeth showing etc. I had to tackle him.
Today was it! I've had it. I was walking him and we met another lady walking her doberman. We agreed to let our dogs slowly get close and sniff. I was tight on the leash just in case. The dogs got close, then Booga jumped and went for the doberman's neck. We instantly pulled the dogs apart.
I don't know what to do! 
Any help is greatly appreciated.
Chris


----------



## blackgavotte (Sep 28, 2006)

Why do you feel its necessary that he be friendly with other dogs? He is 6 years old now, and he may not change much. Some dogs are also worse while on leash, but unless you have him properly trained and really know him and the other dog well, that's not an option.. just wanted to let you know that. 

I would not be forcing this issue. As long as you have control of him on leash, why are you forcing the issue? Can you not just take him out for his walks, but not necessarily go over to other dogs, or change directions when another dog comes to you? I understand that's hard if the other dog is off leash, but you may find areas to take him where you don't have to encounter other dogs. He may be perfectly happy to just be your dog, and may not want or need the company of other dogs at all. You seem to think he should, but you may be wrong.

He may never like other dogs, or like very few of them. He may have been attacked as a young dog, this can turn a dog into a fighter. At the very least, if you are not willing to just keep him away from other dogs, then seek out a trainer or behaviouist who can help you. On a forum we can only toss out ideas, and guesses, its not at all like having a good knowledgeable person right there with you to see the body language and figure out exactly what is going on.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

You need the help of a professional behaviorist. Your dog is in what's called the red-zone, and it's a very dangerous matter especially when coupled with the fact that it seems you need some guidance as well (for example being tight on the leash only enhances any nervousness your may be exhibiting). So, having a second pair of eyes, someone who can come to your home is what I believe is needed here. You'll get some advice, but I think you need someone who can put it all together for you in a concise manner. Is hiring a behaviorist something you would consider? BTW, welcome to our forum despite the circumstance.


----------



## Booga (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. I really appreciate everything everyone says.
I'm willing to contact a behavorist for this. 
I understand he may not change and I know I need some guidance too. I'm new to doggy ownership. I just can't stand the thought of him severely hurting someone else's pet. I have NO idea how he is around children. I don't have any, but it's a chance I don't want to take. Weird thing is, he loves cats. Although my cat doesn't like him. 
I considered the training from PetSmart or similar BUT they do it in classes with other dogs and that might be a mess. I'll see what trainers/behaviorists are in my area.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

opokki was kind enough to leave these links in another post. I thought you'd might find them useful.

Here is a list of certified behavior consultants:
http://iaabc.org/c_locator_dogs_sw.htm

Here is a list of certified animal behaviorists:
http://www.inch.com/~dogs/behaviorists.html

I don't think PetSmart offers any behavior modification training...that would be too much of a risk for them I think. I believe they only offer basic manners and obedience training, but I could be wrong. I think it's great that Booga found a home, and it's very noble of you to take on this challenge. I wish you both the best of luck, and please keep us updated.


----------



## blackgavotte (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi again, yes, I also feel that its wonderful that you have adopted him, and you sound so responsible, not taking foolish chances. A pro who has worked with these behaviour problems is a really good choice, ask a lot of people for references and about that person's experience and reputation, so you don't get someone who is great on potty training but not on dog agression. I just wanted you to know that if indeed he is not going to change, you can still enjoy him, and he can be a wonderful dog, you just manage the situations differently. I love the breed, I swear they are really half human, pretending to be dogs because it suits them, their brain and thinking are so unique and interesting...


----------



## Booga (Nov 22, 2006)

blackgavotte said:


> I love the breed, I swear they are really half human, pretending to be dogs because it suits them, their brain and thinking are so unique and interesting...


I've always loved them too. I had no idea they don't really bark much. They talk an awful lot. I swear he's trying to form words. I do get a kick out of him. 
Thanks for the help.


----------



## pinkpuppy360 (Nov 22, 2006)

Booga said:


> Hi everyone.
> I joined today after searching for information this morning. Today was the last straw.
> I adpoted a 6 year old Male Siberian Husky. He wasn't fed well, because when I adopted him, he had several hot spots. He was raised with another dog until a 1 1/2 years ago and the other dog died. I have heard that Booga (my new dog) had gotten loose and attacked another dog. The other dog required stitches.
> I've been trying to train him myself. He sits, but doesn't stay, heel or lay down. I use a choke chain because this dog weighs 70 lbs. I'm very consistant with commands, try to keep them to one word, praise when earned etc.
> ...


I strongly recamend you take the dog training classes. Not for the training, but when my dog was extreamly unsocialable, I put his in the class with all the other dogs for the 6 week corse. He didnt learn much but he is sooo social now


----------



## Booga (Nov 22, 2006)

After our attack today, I can see why he'd be anti-social with other dogs. He might have been attacked with the previous owner.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Indeed, he may have, and he may be reacting out of fear. Never, face to face introduce a dog. Get "The Canine Aggression Workbook" by James O'Heare and "Calming Signals" by Turid Rugas. Both will help you help him and "Calming Signals" will help you to 'read' his body language and be able to head off trouble. See if any one in your area has a reactive dog class. DON"T take him to a regular training class if he is already aggressing! Be sure ANY behavorist uses ONLY positive reenforcement. 

Also, I personally don't like choke collars, because used incorrectly they can cause problems. Try him on an Easy Walk harness instead. I have total control over a rambunctious 170lb mastiif with one so you should be able to control him. 

Oh, one other book, "The Complete Idiots Guide to Positive Dog Training" by Pamela Dennison. I have it and completly home trained all three of my dogs with it. She also explains the 'proper' way to introduce dogs with 'arching' and parrallel walking so that you can help you boy.


----------



## Dulce (Oct 2, 2006)

Yes, take the dog to rtaining, but NOT to PetSmart. They are NOT qualified for this kind of behavior.

Change from a choke chain. Choke chains can be dangerous, and are cruel, IMO. I know people in my training class who have Huskies, and German Sheps and use capped prong collars. Meaning there are rubber ends on the end of the prongs themselves. That might help.

Huskies, from my experience, have dog aggression issues, and especially at that age. I'd be extra careful. Seek a trainer, and a behaviorist.

Good luck!


----------



## Booga (Nov 22, 2006)

I had to order the capped prong collar online. I live in a very small town. They do look like torture devices but the reviews mimic what everyone says here. It's the best.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

The Prong collars are more humane that chokes. I've seen extensive neck injuries from chokes and the dog was still hard to control. I also know of people who used prong collars for years ans found even better control with the Easy Walk. These are not head halters, and there is NO chance of injury with them. I myself have used all these and find the Easy Walks to be the best for controlling dogs. Where are you, I may be able help you find a good reactive/aggressive dog class.


----------



## Booga (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks Carla.
I'm in Lake Hughes, Calif., which is 30 minutes from either Palmdale or Lancaster.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

This guy is in Palmdale.
http://www.bestbehavior.net/


----------



## Booga (Nov 22, 2006)

Great! Thank you very much!


----------



## DocPixel (Nov 28, 2006)

So, did you report the attack by the loose dogs the other day? Wondered how that part of it went.


----------



## Booga (Nov 22, 2006)

Yea, but they didn't seem to care. Our animal control has been overwhelmed for years. We live in an unincorporated part of the city so we're red-headed step children. They said they'd 'Look into it". 
We have loose dogs ALL the time around here. I think in the 6 years I've lived here, I've seen animal control twice.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Hmmph, guess they'll start caring when some kid gets mauled by an out of control dog.


----------

